# Fan for ventilation ?



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive and quiet fan to ventilate a TV Stand ? Any and all suggestions are appreciated. I noticed that the new TV stand I put in the living room is cooking the receiver and cable box.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi John, There is just this discussion going on in this post here.


----------



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Buddy. Not sure how I missed that one in my search ....?


----------

